# Looking for Subcontractors for Next Season



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

Delaware contractor looking for subcontractors to assist with snow removal in and around city of Wilmington, Newark, Dover, and Oxford PA. 

PM bam with equipment type, salting capabilities, if any, and sidewalk labor capability, if any. if interested. Rates negotiable. Proof of liability/insurance would be required at beginning of season.

We are continually growing and will experience significant growth next season, due to additional clients requiring service.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*May be interested*

Bam,

I live in Newark. I have plowed for Deldot for 10 years. I just bought a truck and will have a plow on it real soon. I am working on the insurance now. By the way if you have any suggestions for insurence here in De. Let me know. I am Interesting in being a sub this winter season. Email me if you would like to talk.

Ray


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

*I can help next year.*

Bam, 
Were not to far from the Dover area, what all do you need? 
Thanks,
Ron


----------

